# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Pitanje

## domy

Dakle znima me sto je bolje da djete od 6 godina bisine 120 cm i tezine 20 kn sjedi u autu samo vezano pojasom ili da ima boster ispod guze ali recimo onaj bez naslona tipa za 50 kn. Koja je opcija bolja

----------


## sirius

Ne moze dijete od 120 cm biti vezano samo pojasom bez bostera. To je iznimno opasno. Pojas mu prelazi preko vrata.

----------


## andiko

odgovor od lukab na drugoj temi..

To je kao da pitas dal je bolje da se penje po krovu na petom katu ili sestom katu. Niti jedno...
Ja ti kao savjetnica ne mogu savjetovat sto je od dvije grozne stvari groznije... ako sjedi u boosteru bez naslona onda moooozda donji dio pojasa ne ide skroz preko trbuha nego malo dolazi do kostiju. Ali ako je sudar jaci onda ce skliznuti na trbuh. Gornji dio pojasa ce u oba slucaja prerezati vratne žile. Osim ako pojas u autu izlazi nisko (tipa iz sjedala a ne iz karoserije) onda ce moooozda sjesti dobro.
Previse je tu varijabli. Ja ne bi preuzela odgovornost za tuđe dijete i dala savjet... pogotovo ne napamet.
Odluka je na roditelju.

----------


## domy

Pa jel bolje obda da je nevezan

----------


## Aurora*

> odgovor od lukab na drugoj temi..
> 
> To je kao da pitas dal je bolje da se penje po krovu na petom katu ili sestom katu. Niti jedno...
> Ja ti kao savjetnica ne mogu savjetovat sto je od dvije grozne stvari groznije... ako sjedi u boosteru bez naslona onda moooozda donji dio pojasa ne ide skroz preko trbuha nego malo dolazi do kostiju. Ali ako je sudar jaci onda ce skliznuti na trbuh. Gornji dio pojasa ce u oba slucaja prerezati vratne žile. Osim ako pojas u autu izlazi nisko (tipa iz sjedala a ne iz karoserije) onda ce moooozda sjesti dobro.
> Previse je tu varijabli. Ja ne bi preuzela odgovornost za tuđe dijete i dala savjet... pogotovo ne napamet.
> Odluka je na roditelju.



Ovo je odgovor od savjetnice za autosjedalice? Da li je to necim utemeljen odgovor ili osobno misljenje? Ja sam istrazivala prednosti tj. nedostatke boostera bez naslona u odnosu na sjedalicu (odnosno booster s naslonom) i nigdje nisam naisla na takva krajnja objasnjenja. Naprotiv, u sigurnosnom smislu booster bez naslona bi trebao biti podjednako dobar kao i onaj s naslonom. :/

----------


## andiko

> Ovo je odgovor od savjetnice za autosjedalice? Da li je to necim utemeljen odgovor ili osobno misljenje? Ja sam istrazivala prednosti tj. nedostatke boostera bez naslona u odnosu na sjedalicu (odnosno booster s naslonom) i nigdje nisam naisla na takva krajnja objasnjenja. Naprotiv, u sigurnosnom smislu booster bez naslona bi trebao biti podjednako dobar kao i onaj s naslonom. :/


odgovor je od savjetnice. Aurora, ovo pitanje je bilo za dijete visine 120 cm i 20 kg. buduci imam takvo doma, mogu sa sigurnoscu reci da ga ni pod razno ne bih prevozila samo u busteru. morate znati sto je konkretno s vasim djetetom. opcenito uzevsi, buster s naslonom sluzi da djeca imaju na sto naslonit glavu i postavlja pojas tocno preko ramena. ako je dijete dovoljno tesko i visoko, moze se vezati samo na postolje. zavisi i od auta i od polozaja pojaseva. morate gledati svoj konkretan slucaj. ako vas zanima za vas, mozete nam slikati dijete i dobiti preporuke savjetnica. javite nam se na facebook stranicu Rodini savjeti o autosjedalicama.

i ovo je odgovor od savjetnice :Smile:

----------


## andiko

> Pa jel bolje obda da je nevezan


naravno da nije bolje. to vam je onda deseti kat (analogija iz lukinog odgovora). vi ste roditelj i odlučujete za svoje dijete. mi samo dajemo savjete. slobodno nam se javite na naš fejs. tamo smo u real time. lp

----------


## Kaae

Booster s naslonom daje dodatnu podrsku/zastitu za glavu i vrat. Na primjer, dijete koje lako i cesto spava u voznji ne bi trebalo biti u boosteru bez naslona. Ako ti ide engleski, tu mozes naci neke odgovore na pitanja: http://thecarseatlady.com/types-of-booster-seats/

http://csftl.org/harness-or-booster-...ke-the-switch/

----------


## domy

Ma ne pitam za sebe...moj se vozi u busteru sa naslonom. Nego ima u okolici dosta primjera gdje se dheca svakak voze pa eto bas me zanimalo. Tipa ono sad trenutno nemamo novaca...ili ono ma dobar je i ovaj buster samo pod guzom ne treba im naslon...i tako to. A da ne pricam imam susjedu kojoj se mali ne voli voziti u sjedalici ima godiju i pol i imaju dobru sjedalicu ali mali se toliko dere da ga ona vrli brzo izvadi i drzi ga na krilu. A starijeg veze sa pojasom jer za njegovu sjedalicu nema para...a to je ovaj mali iz prvog posta.

----------


## andiko

> Ma ne pitam za sebe...moj se vozi u busteru sa naslonom. Nego ima u okolici dosta primjera gdje se dheca svakak voze pa eto bas me zanimalo. Tipa ono sad trenutno nemamo novaca...ili ono ma dobar je i ovaj buster samo pod guzom ne treba im naslon...i tako to. A da ne pricam imam susjedu kojoj se mali ne voli voziti u sjedalici ima godiju i pol i imaju dobru sjedalicu ali mali se toliko dere da ga ona vrli brzo izvadi i drzi ga na krilu. A starijeg veze sa pojasom jer za njegovu sjedalicu nema para...a to je ovaj mali iz prvog posta.


pa na policiji je da provjerava i kaznjava. vi mozete primjetiti i pomoći ako su vam prijatelji. drugo je na njima kao roditeljima...

----------


## domy

Nisam ja nikoga mislila kaznjavati. Nego eto samo sam htjela pitati strucnije osoblje sto je bolje. Ali koliko vidim nista osim bustera sa naslonom ne dolazi u obzir. A sto se tice ljudi oni su jos dobri kako se djeca svakak voze i prevoze

----------


## nina1

Da ne otvaram novu temu, makar iz prijašnjih odgovora mislim da znam što će biti odgovor, ali ipak , pitam.
Imam dvoje djece, godina 7 visina 122cm/ 20 kg i 124 cm/23 kg i isofix autosjedalice s naslonom.
 Trebali bi na put dug 400 km u autu koji nema isofix. 
Da li možemo putovati samo s busterom bez naslona?  :Sad:

----------


## Cathy

> Da ne otvaram novu temu, makar iz prijašnjih odgovora mislim da znam što će biti odgovor, ali ipak , pitam.
> Imam dvoje djece, godina 7 visina 122cm/ 20 kg i 124 cm/23 kg i isofix autosjedalice s naslonom.
>  Trebali bi na put dug 400 km u autu koji nema isofix. 
> Da li možemo putovati samo s busterom bez naslona?


A koje imate? Možda se mogu montirati i pojasom, kod nekih postoji i ta opcija.

----------


## nina1

> A koje imate? Možda se mogu montirati i pojasom, kod nekih postoji i ta opcija.


Cybex pallas 2 fix

----------


## lukab

Provjerite u uputama od sjedalica ali ako se radi o boosterima s naslonom oni se obično mogu vezati i samo pojasom. Jedino ih onda morate vezati i kad su prazne da vam ne lete po autu.

----------


## željkica

Beba ima 8 mj, 11 kg i 80 cm, u autu se vozi u as jaje s menom naprijed, već 2 mjeseca sjedi samostalno, meni zanima dal da ga i dalje u toj as vozim ili može u onu veću otraga sta je u sjedeći položaj??

----------


## martinaP

Moze u vecu, ali onu u kojoj se do 18 kg moze voziti obrnuto od smjera voznje, 0-18 kg (0+/1 kategorija). Neke su samo u suprotnom smjeru, a neke se mogu okrenuti i u smjer voznje. Pazi samo jer se kod nekih mora okrenuti naprijed vec sa 13 kg, a tvoj tada vjerojatno nece imati minimalnu starost (15 mjeseci).

Za sjedalicu 9-18, koja je samo u smjeru voznje, jos nema uvjete (15 mjeseci, 10 kg i samostan hod - sva 3 uvjeta).

A ako jos nije prerastao jaje ni visinom ni tezinom, bolje je da je u jaju dok moze. Koliko nisko mu je pojas u odnosu na ramena i koliko ima od glave do ruba jaja?

----------


## željkica

Od glave do ruba ima još malo, nogice su preko, mislila sam ga još držat u njoj dok glava ne prede preko i onda ga stavit u drugu, al ovu koju imam je u smjeru vožnje, od starijeg je as.

----------


## martinaP

Zeljkice, citas eng?

https://www.aap.org/en-us/about-the-...-Children.aspx

----------

